# Getting the vaxxine = NT?



## juicell (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi brocels, just wondering if getting the shot gives you NT halo?? (considering going for it, to get laid)... Will it be worth it if I die in 5 years, to get some NT appeal??


----------



## RobticaI (Oct 7, 2021)

It's the cucked type of nt when you get the vaccine. So if you want to simp or betabux go ahead.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 7, 2021)

@looksmaxxer234 tier thread


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 7, 2021)

in 2030 open relationship is NT
so do you want to die here, or in a jaeger!


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Oct 7, 2021)

Literally just lie and say you took it if you get the notion that the female you are talking to, demands it.


----------



## chadison (Oct 7, 2021)

What the fuck am I reading


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Oct 7, 2021)

I cant believe we have come to this point


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 7, 2021)

Rumors have it swallowing cyanide is a huge sex appeal booster


----------



## BUY$DRUGS (Oct 7, 2021)

I got it but tell everyone including sluts that I didn't ....many hate it but at the end of the day they can't resist my appeal and usually say things like "guess we can't go out for dinner" ill reply with something like "yeah guess we just have to jump in bed right off the bat"


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 7, 2021)

No vaccine = bad boy halo.


----------



## Deleted member 14203 (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm neutral on the vaccine itself, I can see why people might be worried about unknown long term side effects.

But conspiracy theories around the vaccine are literally retarded. You guys seriously think if the Jews wanted to poison you they wouldn't have already fucking done it? They control the water supply, they control the FDA, they control everything.


If it needed to be injected they could just add their ingredients to current vaccines that 99% of people get anyway, not the covid one where they knew there would be pushback.


The point of the Jews is they are smarter than you, you are playing checkers, they are playing 6 dimensional chess. If controlling the population was as simple as giving you a vaccine, they would already have 100% control of everything.


It's like conspiracy theory morons miss the actual conspiracies while they wallow and whine about a vaccine that doesn't actually do anything bad to you.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 8, 2021)

Getting the vaccine = ignorant, or retarded and will be dead within the next 1-10 years or not able to procreate. Congrats.


----------



## cloUder (Oct 8, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Getting the vaccine = ignorant, or retarded and will be dead within the next 1-10 years or not able to procreate. Congrats.


I was forced to get a tetanus shot for school, is it over?


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Oct 8, 2021)

Aliens95 said:


> I'm neutral on the vaccine itself, I can see why people might be worried about unknown long term side effects.
> 
> But conspiracy theories around the vaccine are literally retarded. You guys seriously think if the Jews wanted to poison you they wouldn't have already fucking done it? They control the water supply, they control the FDA, they control everything.
> 
> ...


Maybe in 2022 youll figure it out


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 8, 2021)

cloUder said:


> I was forced to get a tetanus shot for school, is it over?


Maybe lowered your IQ a bit because of the preservatives in the shot, but tetanus shots aren't designed to kill you. Most vaccines aren't designed to kill you, typically it's the preservatives and other shit they put it in that are, which is why most people were anti-vaccine even before the covid vaccine, not because they were anti-science, or didn't believe in the health benefits of vaccines, but because they weren't just making these shits to be a vaccine or to benefit your health, they made them for profit, and they cut corners, and some of the corners they cut may have been on purpose to kill you. 

However, the Covid "Vaccine" and "Booster Shots" are specifically designed to fuck you over, badly, and possibly even kill you.


----------



## cloUder (Oct 8, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Maybe lowered your IQ a bit because of the preservatives in the shot, but tetanus shots aren't designed to kill you. Most vaccines aren't designed to kill you, typically it's the preservatives and other shit they put it in that are.
> 
> However, the Covid "Vaccine" and "Booster Shots" are.


I think my body rejected it cuz i had a lump near the shot for like a week, my body didnt absorb it


----------



## Deleted member 14203 (Oct 8, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Maybe in 2022 youll figure it out




Surrre buddy. Sure I'll figure out in 2022. Fucking retard. Like I said if it was possible to get away with deliberately mass poisoning the population there would be much easier ways.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Oct 8, 2021)

cloUder said:


> I was forced to get a tetanus shot for school, is it over?


Among other things you injected yourself with aluminum that crosses the blood brain barrier since its intravenous your body cannot filter it out.
Aluminum is linked with pretty much every brain disorder like autism, alzheimers etc. And many other diseases etc.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Oct 8, 2021)

Aliens95 said:


> Surrre buddy. Sure I'll figure out in 2022. Fucking retard. Like I said if it was possible to get away with deliberately mass poisoning the population there would be much easier ways.


Yea in 2022 😂
We are already poisoned 24/7 in many different ways. I dont know why you think if they were to poison us it would be to kill. Dont you think small damages over a long term is a much smarter way to go about it?
Money wise too. Cause the problem (chronic diseases etc), then offer a paid solution (treatments etc). I could go on but its probably pointless to argue.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Oct 8, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> No vaccine = bad boy halo.


= tinfoil hat failo

but in the end noone gives a shit if chad is vaccinated or not


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Oct 8, 2021)

if u don't trust the mRNA stuff just get the J and J

one shot and no new tech


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 8, 2021)

Of course it's NT.


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 8, 2021)

Well duh you can’t even go anywhere without vax 

I can’t even go to the gym

what if a girl asks you to meet up at a bar ? You can’t without vax lol


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Oct 8, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Well duh you can’t even go anywhere without vax
> 
> I can’t even go to the gym
> 
> what if a girl asks you to meet up at a bar ? You can’t without vax lol


Every nt and gl guy on this forum already got vaxxed just the subhumans left without getting the vaccine


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Oct 8, 2021)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Every nt and gl guy on this forum already got vaxxed just the subhumans left without getting the vaccine


In my state they dont give a shit thankfully


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Oct 8, 2021)

werto40 said:


> In my state they dont give a shit thankfully


So i dont have to get it


----------



## Gonthar (Oct 8, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Getting the vaccine = ignorant, or retarded and will be dead within the next 1-10 years or not able to procreate. Congrats.


I had no idea you are a vaccine expert. What research have you done?


----------



## Idontknowlol (Oct 8, 2021)

Getting the vaccine is the least sigma male move you can do


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 8, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> I had no idea you are a vaccine expert. What research have you done?


----------



## Gonthar (Oct 8, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


>


----------



## lutte (Oct 8, 2021)

Aliens95 said:


> I'm neutral on the vaccine itself, I can see why people might be worried about unknown long term side effects.
> 
> But conspiracy theories around the vaccine are literally retarded. You guys seriously think if the Jews wanted to poison you they wouldn't have already fucking done it? They control the water supply, they control the FDA, they control everything.
> 
> ...


The state of vaxbrains. We are already getting poisoned all the time through food with stuff like seed oils and polluted water and normal vaccines. Countless people have been killed or crippled by the covid vaccines


----------



## xefo (Oct 8, 2021)

it is so over


----------



## lutte (Oct 8, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Well duh you can’t even go anywhere without vax
> 
> I can’t even go to the gym
> 
> what if a girl asks you to meet up at a bar ? You can’t without vax lol


Welcome to low tier normie life stop worrying about girls


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 8, 2021)

Yes you can never tell anyone that you didn't get it


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 8, 2021)

Gonthar said:


>


(You)


----------



## R@m@ (Oct 8, 2021)

NT= social skills


----------



## Gonthar (Oct 8, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> (You)


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 8, 2021)

Gonthar said:


>


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Oct 8, 2021)

Aliens95 said:


> I'm neutral on the vaccine itself, I can see why people might be worried about unknown long term side effects.
> 
> But conspiracy theories around the vaccine are literally retarded. You guys seriously think if the Jews wanted to poison you they wouldn't have already fucking done it? They control the water supply, they control the FDA, they control everything.
> 
> ...


It would be stupid to poison the people through the water supply since basicly anyone with a shitty labratory could test the water and find that there are subtsances that can be harmful in it.

A vaccine is literally jack in the box.

Really low iq mentioning the water supply.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 8, 2021)

chasing aesthetics said:


> It would be stupid to poison the people through the water supply since basicly anyone with a shitty labratory could test the water and find that there are subtsances that can be harmful in it.
> 
> A vaccine is literally jack in the box.
> 
> Really low iq mentioning the water supply.


How is a vaccine a jack in the box? You know the majority of vaccines on Covid aren't even mRNA based right?


----------



## Deleted member 14203 (Oct 8, 2021)

chasing aesthetics said:


> It would be stupid to poison the people through the water supply since basicly anyone with a shitty labratory could test the water and find that there are subtsances that can be harmful in it.
> 
> A vaccine is literally jack in the box.
> 
> Really low iq mentioning the water supply.


That's my fucking point though. (Deliberately) mass poisoning a significant portion of the population by force is extremely difficult. You know how many hands touch the covid vaccine? Do you know how many labs there are? If the shit was actually intentionally dosed with harmful ingredients you really think that one of the hundreds of thousands of scientists would be able to get their hands on a vial of it and figure that shit out. IF THEY COULD REALLY PULL OFF A RIDICULOUS ABSURD CONSPIRACY OF THAT SCALE THEY COULD JUST POISON THE WATER SUPPLY.



Now we can argue that it's experimental and risky. That's fair, and why I personally didn't get vaccinated. But not because of some ridiculous conspiracy theory.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 8, 2021)

Aliens95 said:


> That's my fucking point though. (Deliberately) mass poisoning a significant portion of the population by force is extremely difficult. You know how many hands touch the covid vaccine? Do you know how many labs there are? If the shit was actually intentionally dosed with harmful ingredients you really think that one of the hundreds of thousands of scientists would be able to get their hands on a vial of it and figure that shit out. IF THEY COULD REALLY PULL OFF A RIDICULOUS ABSURD CONSPIRACY OF THAT SCALE THEY COULD JUST POISON THE WATER SUPPLY.
> 
> 
> 
> Now we can argue that it's experimental and risky. That's fair, and why I personally didn't get vaccinated. But not because of some ridiculous conspiracy theory.


It isn't about the vaccine anyways, its about the authoritarian nature of it, in my country for example natural immunity to Covid is only valid for 2 months but if you had 1 dose of any vaccine it is valid for like at least 1 year...Literally tyranny, i refuse to get the vaccine in protest of this cuckoldry


----------



## coolguy1 (Oct 8, 2021)

Aliens95 said:


> They control the water supply, they control the FDA, they control everything.


What do u think is in the water supply and in the food most people eat?


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Oct 8, 2021)

I got both Pfizer shots ngl


----------



## simpCucklord69 (Oct 9, 2021)

juicell said:


> Hi brocels, just wondering if getting the shot gives you NT halo?? (considering going for it, to get laid)... Will it be worth it if I die in 5 years, to get some NT appeal??


Literally just got rejected by a normie bitch on tinder for being unvaxxed JFL
I'm getting vaccinated ASAP


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 9, 2021)

simpCucklord69 said:


> Literally just got rejected by a normie bitch on tinder for being unvaxxed JFL
> I'm getting vaccinated ASAP


Just kill yourself for a sub 5 female who will be dead soon theory.


----------



## RobticaI (Oct 10, 2021)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Every nt and gl guy on this forum already got vaxxed just the subhumans left without getting the vaccine


Based, that will take out the main competition.


----------



## lutte (Oct 11, 2021)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Every nt and gl guy on this forum already got vaxxed just the subhumans left without getting the vaccine


It is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle, than for a rich man to enter into the kingdom of God


----------

